# [solved] Gnome friert sporadisch ein

## merlin2k

Hallo Leute,

ich habe hier zwei Rechner mit Gentoo stehen. Beide haben das Gleiche Mainboard, Nvidia Grafikkarten, Seagate Festplatten, AMD64 X2 CPUs.

Auf beiden Rechnern ist fast die gleiche Software installiert: Gentoo-sources-2.6.27-r8, Xorg-1.5, Gnome-2.24, ...

Das Problem ist das der eine Rechner innerhalb kurzer Zeit einfriert. (Allerdings nur wenn man unter Gnome ist, wenn ich mich nur auf der Konsole einlogge läuft er stabil)

Wenn ich unter Gnome bin friert er teilweise schon nach einer Minute ein (manchmal auch erst nach Stunden) und zwar so das ich nicht einmal mit ssh auf den Rechner komme.

Die Soundausgabe läuft aber noch einige Sekunden weiter. (pulseaudio).

Ich habe schon folgende Dinge Probiert:

 Temperaturen der Komponenten sind alle ok

 Memtest86+: War alles ok (Auch nach über 24 Std. keine Fehler)

 Das komplette System neubauen (weil eh gerade ein update auf gcc-4.3.2 da war)

 Ein neues Benutzer Profil anlegen (ich habe keine einstellungen angepasst -> trotzdem freeze nach ca. 5 min.)

Langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende   :Sad: 

Früher liefen beide Rechner super stabil. Ich glaube das das Problem mit dem einen etwa zu dem Zeitpunkt anfing als Gnome 2.24 rauskam.

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich noch probieren kann?Last edited by merlin2k on Sat Apr 11, 2009 5:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Das muss nicht unbedingt mit dem Gnome zusammenhängen, das kann auch am X liegen.

Allerdings lässt sich so noch nichts genaues aussagen, was uns hier sicherlich interresieren würde wären:

emerge --info | nopaste

nopaste /etc/make.conf

nopaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log

nopaste /etc/X11/xorg.conf

zcat /proc/config.gz | nopaste

nopaste ist im Paket nopaste zu finden.

Zwischen jedem nopaste Befehl müssen etwa 10 Sekunden vergehen, ansonsten nimmt der nopaste Dienst deine Eingabe nicht an, da dieser ein Internet-Dienst ist, das er es nicht annimmt sieht man daran das die URL hinten ein toofast.html angibt.

Warum nopaste?, da die einzelnen DAteien unter Umständen sehr groß werden können.

----------

## manuels

Hast du den offiziellen nvidia-driver? Damit habe ich die selben Probleme.

----------

## merlin2k

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Hast du den offiziellen nvidia-driver?...

 

Ja, den benutze ich auf beiden Rechnern.

 *manuels wrote:*   

> ... Damit habe ich die selben Probleme.

 

Und was machst du dagegen? Nouveau oder nv benutzen?

emerge --info

/etc/make.conf

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

zcat /proc/config.gz

----------

## manuels

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

> Und was machst du dagegen? Nouveau oder nv benutzen?

 Zur Zeit lebe ich damit.

Habe keine Idee woran das liegen könnte - habe auch schon ein Kernelupdate von tuxonice-sources-2.6.24 -> 2.6.28 gemacht, aber das Problem taucht immer noch auf.

Ich weiß nicht wie weit der Nouveau-Treiber mittlerweile ist, aber der nv-Treiber kann kein OpenGL, was ich jedoch haben möchte...

----------

## merlin2k

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *merlin2k wrote:*   Und was machst du dagegen? Nouveau oder nv benutzen? Zur Zeit lebe ich damit.
> 
> Habe keine Idee woran das liegen könnte - habe auch schon ein Kernelupdate von tuxonice-sources-2.6.24 -> 2.6.28 gemacht, aber das Problem taucht immer noch auf.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie weit der Nouveau-Treiber mittlerweile ist, aber der nv-Treiber kann kein OpenGL, was ich jedoch haben möchte...

 

Ich benutze den Nvidia treiber ja auf beiden Rechnern und nur auf einem kommt es seit ca. 4 Wochen zu diesem Fehler. Davor lief der Treiber problemlos auf beiden Rechnern.

Seit wann hast du dieses Problem? Und wie oft tritt es auf?

----------

## manuels

Du hast aber nicht zufällig ein Treiberupdate oder irgendwas gemacht.

Ich kann leider nicht sagen seit wann das Problem auftritt. Glaube, das habe ich schon immer.

Kannst du dir über eix (falls du das installiert hast) ausgeben lassen, welche Software seit dem neu installiert wurde.

Mich nervt das Problem auch ziemlich, habe aber irgendwann frustriert aufgegeben nach der Ursache zu suchen.

Bei mir kommt es etwa alle drei Stunden. Machmal auch nach 10min.

Bin gerade wegen Photoshop unter Windows, aber in meiner dmesg-Ausgabe stand immer irgendwas von NVRM oder so...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also seit dem mit dem x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.31 diverse Nebenerscheinungen aufgetreten sind (strg + c und strg + d) Verblieb ich bei der Treiberversion x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.29. Sowohl in den Versionen 180.37, als auch 180.41 hatte ich ein paar neben effekte. Bei manchen Spielen Textur-Probleme und sowas. Daher habe ich noch kein Update gemacht.

Meine Karte ist eine Geforce 8600 GT.  Für die neueren Karten würde ich trotzdem ein Update empfehlen und mal einen Blick in die Nvidia-Forums zu werfen, sofern sie denn bald mal wieder Online sind.

Aber nun mal zu deinem Problem, verwendest du Compiz-Fusion-Effekte?  Hast du den opengl-Treiber via ecelect opengl set nvidia auf nvidia gesetzt?

Hast du in deiner /etc/make.conf den Eintrag?

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

Falls du einen sonderlichen Opengl-Bildschirmschoner hast. deaktiviere diesen. Richte dir die SysRq-Keys ein um festzustellen ob diese noch funktionieren. ^^

Statt immer Upgrades zu fahren wenn es zu Problemen kommt empfehle ich auch gerne den umgekehrten Weg: Downgrade + Maskieren des "instabilen" Upgrades.

So ein System-Freeze kann durch alles mögliche ausgelöst werden. Ich würde auch mal nachsehen ob bei beiden Rechnern die IRQs auch gleich verteilt sind oder ob sich eine Grafikkarte den Steckplatz mit der Netzwerkkarte teilen muss.

```
$  grep nvidia  /proc/interrupts
```

Wenn es eine Passiv gekühlte Grafikkarte ist, hilft es vielleicht  ein neuen Lüfter :) Probiere immer alles schritt für schritt aus, um unterschiedliche Gründe auszumerzen. Prüfe auch ob du unterschiedliche Einstellungen im Bios aktiviert hast wie Fast-Write usw.. oder AGP-Obtionen etc...

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## manuels

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $  grep nvidia  /proc/interrupts
> ```
> ...

 Das erinnert mich an was: meine Grafikkarte liegt auf einem Interrupt mit dem WLAN-Netzwerkdevice. Habe es aber nie hinbekommen einen der beiden auf einen anderen Interrupt zu verschieben.

----------

## merlin2k

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> ...verwendest du Compiz-Fusion-Effekte?

 Nein *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hast du den opengl-Treiber via ecelect opengl set nvidia auf nvidia gesetzt?

 jup

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hast du in deiner /etc/make.conf den Eintrag?
> 
> ```
> VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
> ```
> ...

 jup

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> ... Richte dir die SysRq-Keys ein um festzustellen ob diese noch funktionieren. ^^

  Nichtmal die Numlock LED reagiert. Und per ssh komme ich auch nicht mehr rauf

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So ein System-Freeze kann durch alles mögliche ausgelöst werden. Ich würde auch mal nachsehen ob bei beiden Rechnern die IRQs auch gleich verteilt sind oder ob sich eine Grafikkarte den Steckplatz mit der Netzwerkkarte teilen muss.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Guter Rechner:

```
$ grep nvidia  /proc/interrupts

 16:        904    1085364   IO-APIC-fasteoi   nvidia
```

Problem Rechner: 

```
$ grep nvidia  /proc/interrupts

 16:        276      80028   IO-APIC-fasteoi   nvidia
```

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Statt immer Upgrades zu fahren wenn es zu Problemen kommt empfehle ich auch gerne den umgekehrten Weg: Downgrade + Maskieren des "instabilen" Upgrades.

 

Gute Idee. Ich habe jetzt die nvidia-drivers-177.82 installiert und mit denen scheint das Problem nicht mehr aufzutreten. Wenn das die nächsten zwei Tage so bleibt setzte ich den Thread auf solved   :Very Happy: 

Danke an alle

PS: Mit dem alten Treiber funktioniert auch Songbird wieder ohne Probleme und Tricks (Upstream Bug Tracker, Gentoo Bug 139019)

----------

